# Images Not Loading?



## cybertalus (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone else having a problem with this?  I'm not getting any images at all in the Player's Handbook style.  Default seems to be okay, but Sky seems to have the same problem as Player's Handbook.

I know I'm the irksome Opera user, but just to be sure I checked in IE and got the same results.  (Well not exactly the same; Opera displays the alt tags for the images, IE just gives red Xes.)

Thing is, Opera at least ACTS like it's loading the images, it just doesn't display them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 25, 2005)

All the images except for smilies work for me...I'm in the default style using Avant. Mmm...Avant...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

That'll fix it.  I really have WAY too much to do than to worry about optional styles.

I'm really starting to regret this server move...


----------



## cybertalus (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry, MM, I wasn't trying to complain or add to your workload.

I mostly wanted to see if anyone else was having the problem in case it was weirdness on my end that I needed to chase down.

And as someone who's been "the computer guy" quite a lot, I know your job is thankless and stressful a lot of the time.  I also appreciate what you do.  Not just in putting out fires to keep things running smoothly, but the tweaks and features as well.  It's all appreciated.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That'll fix it. I really have WAY too much to do than to worry about optional styles.
> 
> I'm really starting to regret this server move...




Michael, don't say that...it was needed anyway, but like all new things, the twist and turns are part of the deal.

I have* faith* in your abilities to see this matter through...birthing a new server, cannot be done overnight, no matter what it has.

everyone, just report the bugs, Michael has his giant swatter on hand, and me...just digging this default mode...damn sweet.

ps...when this all done MM, I have a champenge bottle you can have, from my elegant liquor collection.*not kidding on that either*


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

I understand and appreciate the support.  I took a look at the style and saw the mess it was in.  I don't have time for it now, so rather than leave it open in such shape I turned it off.


----------



## hong (Jan 25, 2005)

Hm. Now I'm getting smilies not showing up in the default style.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

Sourcecodes, screenshots.  I can't fix what I can't verify.


----------



## hong (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the link to the smiley:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif






If I delete the /forums, it works fine:

http://www.enworld.org/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 25, 2005)

Since this morning my images in PHB style have disappeared and it messes everything up. I understand that you've disabled the skin selector, but how can I get back to the default skin? I had a quick look through "my account" to no avail...

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 25, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Since this morning my images in PHB style have disappeared and it messes everything up. I understand that you've disabled the skin selector, but how can I get back to the default skin? I had a quick look through "my account" to no avail...




Killing all the ENworld cookies then logging in again did it. Thank goodness for Firefox, it makes cookie management like that so much easier than it ever was under IE

Cheers


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I'm really starting to regret this server move...




From this user's desk the server move was well worth it!  Bugs and all.  They are to be expected after a major move.  Just prioritize the bugs as you see fit and tackle them one at a time.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 25, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> From this user's desk the server move was well worth it! Bugs and all. They are to be expected after a major move. Just prioritize the bugs as you see fit and tackle them one at a time.




Ditto. The server move is the best thing that has happened to the site in a very long time. Even with the bugs, it's moving along great, and they are expected. In the long term, everything will be worked out, and nobody will remember the problems that we are having now. That will be your reward (and a beer at GenCon!).


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Killing all the ENworld cookies then logging in again did it. Thank goodness for Firefox, it makes cookie management like that so much easier than it ever was under IE
> 
> Cheers




If this happens again PS type "&style=0" in any site URL to release the style setting in the cookie.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> That will be your reward (and a beer at GenCon!).




The only reward I want right now is to be able to fight off this flu.  Started Saturday and has slowed me down considerably.  It's also made me testier than normal, so please forgive me folks if that's came through in my messages.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> If this happens again PS type "&style=0" in any site URL to release the style setting in the cookie.




Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael, you're a hero. I want to publicly thank you -- we couldn't have done this without you.


----------

